# What are your riding impressions of the new Madone?



## the sky above tar below (Mar 31, 2004)

Hi, I'm interested in knowing if the new Madone line up is a vast improvement over last year's Madone. Of course there is a lot of hype out there. However, I'm inclined to believe real bicycle riders, especially those who have previous year's models of the Madone.

Is the new Madone a terrific advance in the Trek road bike line up?


----------



## mtbdcd (Jul 7, 2002)

I'm glad you posted this question. I might be the only person that feels this way. 
My old bike was a 5.2sl (upgraded to DA). Bought a new Madone 5.2 Pro Fit.

Have not had the new one long enough(only 400-500 miles on it), but these are my impressions.

First off the new Madone is much stiffer, very noticeable in the BB and Headtube area. When cornering feels even more surer than the older Madone which was really good in my opinion. And no more harsh, very comfortable ride.

But, the new stiffness makes the bike fell more "dead" for lack of a better description. The old Madone felt lively and responsive. The new one lost that feeling. I have been comparing them with the same wheels, the new Race Lites. (Which by the way seem to be very nice wheels). I think in the first interview with Lance, he alluded to this when he said the new Madone has a much different feel, when asked how the new one compared to the old Madone.

I guess for me, at this point like the ride and feel of the older Madone better. But going to give the new one more time. I have been riding a Madone, 5900, 5500 for a long time, so might just be me getting used to it.

One other thing, don't tighten the seatmast to minium torgue. It will slip down and make a mark on your new frame. Tighten closer to max torque. 

The new Madone looks really nice, gets a lot of praise for it's looks.


----------



## gambo2166 (Oct 20, 2004)

I had a 6.5ssl 07, Now I have a 5.2pro and the new bike walks all over my old 6.5. Its stiffer that is a given way more compliant bike feels like its on rails the rear wheel doesn't hoop when sprinting like my old 07. Bike feels way better out of the saddle no dead spot on the bottom of the pedal stroke. With the 1.5 head tube it is very precise on descents.
It feels like you have suspension. I love my new Madone!
I didn't think Trek could make a better bike but thy did. 

BTW Trek did a running change on the seat mast to the clam and post.


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

Recently got a new 08 5.2. The bike is incredible - super stiff and responsive but very compliant and comfortable ride, no harshness. No wasted energy in the pedal strokes, but to really appreciate this bike, go climb your most challenging hill. I find (and this is subjective of course) that it feels 25% easier climbing what has always been my most "killer" hill. This bike just begs to be ridden hard and fast, and you are rewarded for your efforts. I disagree that the new Madone feels "dead." This bike is lively and has character. Fits like a glove and is very surefooted, especially at speed going down hills. The details of the frame are beautiful too, Trek really did a great job. Same holds true for the new Ultegra SL group - shifts are crisp and clean. Cant say enough, its amazing.


----------



## the sky above tar below (Mar 31, 2004)

Please tell me how to immediately recognize the running change Trek did to the seatpost. i do not want to spend $3,500 for anything but the most improved, latest updated frame.


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

Its not a seatpost redisgn, its a rear brake cable redesign. The way you recognize that your future Trek is the latest greatest is simple - the rear brake cable comes out of the top tube just ahead of the seatpost. This redesign keeps the cable out of the way so it doesn't rub your leg. If you haven't already ridden the bike, get your checkbook, go to your LBS, test it and ride right on home, you won't regret it for a second. Its 36 degrees here in NY and im heading out momentarily for a 50 mile ride, need I say more?


----------



## the sky above tar below (Mar 31, 2004)

Thanks for the reply, 08Madone 5.2. However, will all do respect, what you've said seems to contradict the previous information, that the change was "to the seat mast, clamp and post." 

Can anyone clear this up?


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

After I replied, I thought thats what you may have been referring to. The new seatmast is now integrated into the frame with a seat cap which is comprised of the upper cap, the seatrails and seat. It is a beautifully executed system, you need to see the seatmast without the seatcap on it to appreciate it. The cap does not slip down the mast at all if the clamp is PROPERLY torqued to the factory recommendation of 6-8 nM. Hope this clarifies things for you.


----------



## the sky above tar below (Mar 31, 2004)

To recognize this right away, 08Madone5.2, I will look for a black clamp instead of a silver one, is that correct? Again, thanks for your help and information. Edited to add that I'm not sure if you understand that the redesign involves a running change to the new Madone, not from the old Madones to the 08 ones.


----------



## mtbdcd (Jul 7, 2002)

They have changed the seat mast. The new one has a black clamp vs. silver. Doubt any new bike at this point will have the black one, but they will swap it out for you.

And concerning 08Ma.... comment about factory specs. If you tighten to the minimum good chance it will slip and put a scratch on your paint. So "PROPERLY" is closer to max torque. Could be the slipping problem is related to the seatmast with the silver clamp.
Don't know, mine came with a silver, but getting the black one.


They have not changed the cable routing.


----------



## the sky above tar below (Mar 31, 2004)

From the Trek website:

Rear brake cable routing: About 1000 bikes were built with a rear brake cable that exits the side of the toptube at the seat cluster. The brake works perfectly fine with the side exit. We changed this design after hearing too many complaints about the cable housing hitting rider's legs. We made a running change so bikes coming off the line today have the brake line exiting the top of the toptube.

So there are two running changes to the 08 Madone.


----------



## mtbdcd (Jul 7, 2002)

Thanks, did not know about the cable routing change. Mine has the routing on the top, and have looked at probably a dozen others(demo truck bikes) and they all had the routing on the top. I would have noticed the side routing in that would probably have been a problem for me. I tend to pedal with my legs in pretty close. On FS mtbikes this is sometimes an issue.


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

The seatmast design was NOT changed. They may have changed the clamp from silver, which my bike has, to a black that more closely matches the onyx better as well as the Ultegra SL grey, but I highly doubt the actual clamp design was reengineered. The Trek rep was at my LBS when I was having the clamp torqued to the proper factory settings. He said slippage is a problem if the screws are not torqued properly (which makes sense hence Treks torque recommendation). Before torquing, I added some Loctite Carbon to the seatmast, torqued it properly and have had absolutely NO slippage whatsoever since then.


----------



## the sky above tar below (Mar 31, 2004)

Well, let me start a thread about this because there are two coflicting reports about a "running change" to the clamp and seatmast design. In the "6.9" thread, there are even closeups of the design change.

I'm on the brink of buying right now and would like to know.


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

Can you post that link? I know I've seen it before and I'm almost positive it is an aesthetic thing.


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

By the way, whichever clamp your bike has (and I'm sure either will work fine), if you're not happy with it, I'm sure your dealer or Trek will change it for you to keep you happy. Personally, I think you are giving this issue way too much weight. Buy the bike, ride it, and enjoy it. We are not Lance and these tiny little things are not going to change our experience one way or another. Just know that I'm sure your new 5.2 will be heads and shoulders over whatever it is you're riding now.


----------



## the sky above tar below (Mar 31, 2004)

It's on the second page of the "New Madone 6.9" thread."


----------



## mtbdcd (Jul 7, 2002)

I agree, i believe the dealer can get you the new seatmast if you want it. It was volunteered to me, they are just on back order at this point. I doubt it is anything substantial. The only point i was making about slipping is tighten closer to max torque vs. minimum torque. Mine slipped at minimum torque and i WAS using a torque wrench. Don't believe i am the first to have the seatmast slip. So i guess PROPERLY means something more than min. Torque on MY bike. Really DISLIKE implications that i did not tighten properly when i was following instructions in the manual. Did not want to over tighten because i read a thread where a guy ruined his by over tightening.


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

MTbdcd -
I was not implying you didn't follow the instructions. I spoke with a guy at the factory because I too was scared of overtightening and cracking the mast. The guy told me the clamp would break before the mast would!! I'm very anal about my bike, so I took it to my dealer, he broke out the Torque wrench and tightened it to 8 nM. Also the Loctite Carbon between the mast and post seems to have helped. I've ridden 100 miles in the last 3 days, and my post has not slipped a hair.


----------



## mtbdcd (Jul 7, 2002)

Sky,
When you get your Madone(which i believe you will)., give us a comparison to your old Madone. I am a huge fan of old and new Madone's. But admit i am biased, have been riding the TREK OCLV frames for over a decade. Probably over 100,000 miles on them.

And 08Madone, no problem.


----------



## the sky above tar below (Mar 31, 2004)

mtbdcd:

But would you agree that there is a new, revised seatmast and clamp available for the new Madones? I would like to know before I talk to the dealer.


----------



## mtbdcd (Jul 7, 2002)

I know the Trek rep. If i can find out will let you know if anything changed other than the color of the seat clamp. That is, if he knows. I do know the current one works fine, if tightened OK.


----------



## I-Ride (Jan 18, 2008)

Good discussion. I went to take a look today at the 08 Madonne. Any comments on the 5.2 vs. 5.5? I am getting sooooo close to buying the new Madonne, upgrading from a older Trek 2000 alpha aluminum frame and am confident the new one will be a quantum and radical improvement. 

Seems like the biggest change b/t the 5.2 and th 5.5 is Ultegra SL vs. DuraAce. Worth the money? 

Also, any of you Trek Madonne riders have experience opinions of the Madonne vs. Specialized Tarmac or Roubaix?


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

I bought a 5.2. The primary difference is the Dura-Ace vs Ultegra SL. If you spend a little time researching the difference, I think the biggest thing you will discover is that the DA is a little bit lighter and roughly $700 more expensive. Most reviews I've read agree that the performance edge between the 2 is almost imperceptible. The Ultegra SL is slightly heavier but virtually (please note i said VIRTUALLY) identical performance wise. DA might be the choice of racers and pros, but since I am neither, the Ultegra SL is great. I had the old Ultegra group on my 2300 and they were fine so I knew the SL group would be that much better. They shift very crisply and precisely. I love everything about my 5.2. its really a wonderful bike for the money.


----------



## Frankie13 (Feb 11, 2007)

It's an 06 and still a great ride.I will built me a pinarello prince in the next coming weeks and probably cheat on my madone5.2.


----------



## I-Ride (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks for the note. You've basically verified most of what I've read. 

Did you go with stock wheels and handlebar? Seems like consensus is the seat that comes w/ the new Madonne is less than great, but haven't seen any comments on the other items....


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

I've kept the seat, wheels and handlebars. My bike is stock other than the watercages. I don' have any problems with the seat and have several hundred miles on it in the month I have it. I like the wheels - Bontrager Race Lites, newly redesigned and updated. Had the same wheel set on my last Trek, several thousand miles on them without any issues, they always stayed true. My advice would be this - buy the bike and ride it. I think you might find that the bike is great as is. You can always change the wheels or bars down the road if you see fit. I just think that you dont have to spend several hundred or even a thousand dollars more swapping things out right off the bat. Its 33 here in NY and I'm setting out for an easy 25-30 mile ride in the next hour or so. I'm either crazy or I really love my 5.2 or both! Hope this helps. You can PM me if you want to talk for real with any questions you might have.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

the sky above said:


> Hi, I'm interested in knowing if the new Madone line up is a vast improvement over last year's Madone. Of course there is a lot of hype out there. However, I'm inclined to believe real bicycle riders, especially those who have previous year's models of the Madone.
> 
> Is the new Madone a terrific advance in the Trek road bike line up?


In a word: Yes! 

2005 Madone 5.2SL
2008 Madone 6.5 Pro

Geometries are identical, fit is the exact same. It ends there. 
The new ride is different. To start, the '08 Madones are light. And the bike is invisible under you when you punch it. Think about it and it happens. Road feel is different from the '05, neither good or bad just different. Best is to ride it and see. 

But what impressed me the most is that Trek finally get's it about fit and finish: these bikes are beautiful, the logos are subdued, and the paint is striking. The outfit are terrific: the new Bonty stuff is a couple steps above last years stuff. The new VR bars (not new, just to Bonty) are comfortable and substantial in the hands. The new Saddles (I heard OEM'd from SI) are pretty good and not necessarily instant replacements. Bonus: all the parts match the bikes color scheme. 

Contrary to what you may have heard, changing the headset and BB requires no special parts and is snap to do. Literally takes a couple of minutes with no special tools. Heck it can be done in the field. 

I'm done... Going for a ride


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

Just got back from a great ride in here in Long Island - currently 30 degrees, a bit of wind off the water. Zac is spot on. The new 08 5.2 is smooth, responsive, lively. It does feel invisible under you but when you stomp on the pedals, whether on the flats or hills, this bike just leaps forward and goes. Its an incredible bike, take one for a ride and you will see. Whatever your first impressions are, they only get better as you put on the miles. 
The frame, components and finish are all first rate. The finish is beautiful, the sun picks up flecks in the paint that are beautiful, things you cant see by looking at a photo. The whole package is amazing.


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

I just demoed one a few minutes ago. I love my 06 Felt F3 with Dura Ace, however, the Trek 5.2 is a vastly superior product. The bump compliance is in another league.

You owners are VERY lucky to have such a great bike.


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

I love it every time I ride it, and it only gets better with each ride!


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

Does the new Madone not exhibit any of the "wooden" or "dead" feel that the older Madone seemed to have? Not that it had one bit of effect on performance but, I was just curious. I went with a Calfee back in 2001 (which I still own and like) and, it was a tough decision. In the end, I chose the Calfee for it's slightly more "live" or, "liveliness" feeling especially when hammering up a hill. But, I really liked them both. 

Anyway, I need to get over a test ride one. Its been on my "to do" list.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

One person's "wooden" feel is another person's "comfort" ride. 

That being said, I never felt my old Madone to have a dead feel. I always felt that essentially 100% of my effort was being transmitted to forward motion. Now for dead frames, nothing felt more sluggish to me than either a C-six13 or an Orbea Arundel, (admittedly it could have been the wheel too), but those bikes felt dead/wooden. 

The new Madone is like riding on a track, very smooth, but still very lively. You really have to try one, as it is unlike any previous ride. And obviously, I like it very much. As it is advertised: this frame is laterally very rigid, but vertically compliant. Of course the fact that mine without trying is 15lbs 9oz with pedals&cages doesn't hurt that effort either. 

Bottom line, demo one and see
zac


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

My Madone is not dead feeling at all. The only way to describe it is that it is lively, stiff, responsive yet very comfortable. Zac - good weight. My 54 weighs 16.25 with Speedplay Frog pedals and a Bontrager Carbon cage.


----------



## I-Ride (Jan 18, 2008)

I went into a LBS today to get a set-up on the new Madonne. Used fit #'s from an independent who uses Fit-Kit. Set-up was all great w/ a 54 frame, 100MM stem, 7% incline. Question is as follows: all was great w/one question. I noticed when standing up in the drops as if going into a sprint, my forearms bumped into the top of the handlebar, as if the top tube length was too short. LBS guy said no problem in that we could fit it with a different set of handlebars with longer extensions on the bottom. A bit of a concern to me.

I'm going from a Trek 2000 56 cm frame, but in order for that one to fit well, had to go with a goofy 13 degree rise stem which looks super bad (as in ugly).

C/B that I need the 56 cm frame on the new Trek and then a shorter (80 mm stem)?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

*???*



I-Ride said:


> I went into a LBS today to get a set-up on the new Madonne. Used fit #'s from an independent who uses Fit-Kit. Set-up was all great w/ a 54 frame, 100MM stem, 7% incline. Question is as follows: all was great w/one question. I noticed when standing up in the drops as if going into a sprint, my forearms bumped into the top of the handlebar, as if the top tube length was too short. LBS guy said no problem in that we could fit it with a different set of handlebars with longer extensions on the bottom. A bit of a concern to me.
> 
> I'm going from a Trek 2000 56 cm frame, but in order for that one to fit well, had to go with a goofy 13 degree rise stem which looks super bad (as in ugly).
> 
> C/B that I need the 56 cm frame on the new Trek and then a shorter (80 mm stem)?


If your forearms hit the tops of the bars when out of the saddle, I don't know why your LBS sees it as a remedy to change bars. I, like you, think it's more likely you're not sufficiently stretched out.

Additionally, the new Madone shares the same geometry as the old, so why the LBS would move you down to a 54cm frame is beyond me. Bike fits are fine as a starting point, but irregardless of what the fit kit says, the proof of what works is in the riding.

BTW, when my fit kit was done, they recommended that with a combination of TT length of 52 cm I should use an 80mm stem. My bike has a TT of 53 cm and I use a 110 stem - comfortably, so go figure.

Just curious, what's your saddle height?


----------



## prschatt (Aug 19, 2007)

I've had many rides, quite a few custom-cut steel and ti rides, and the 5.5 pro that I have is anything but dead. It's an incredibly well thought-out machine. I went with the Pro because i prefer the SRAM group and lower steer tube height, just fit me better. I switched the crank from the Bon to SRAM force with ceramic bearings, and CF Zipp bars and stem because I like the feel to them. I think the SRAM Force cranks just complete the group nicely. No regrets.


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

Sounds nice. I have the Ultegra SL compact crank. I thought of swapping out for ceramic bearings - can you tell me how this will improve my ride, will I feel the difference and if so, how? Thanks.


----------



## I-Ride (Jan 18, 2008)

Saddle (center rail) to pedal is 89.7 cm.

My old trek 2000 was a 56 cm, but it really felt like the reach was long, hence swapped out the stem to 80 mm.

The one I got fit on today was a 100 mm stem, and the top tube is about 2 cm shorter than to top tube on my old bike. So....maybe the reach is about the same. All else felt good, considering I was on a trainer. LBS is holding the set-up for me to get outside for a test ride (7 degrees o/s today in Wisconsin). 

Thanks for the feedback. It's helpful dialogue.

At any rate, gave the same fit numbers to a Specialized guy and will see him Thursday for a fit on a Tarmac. Plan will be to wait for some warmer weather and test ride both...


----------



## prschatt (Aug 19, 2007)

I bought a set from Real world Cycling. There's nothing mystical or proprietary about the Madone BB bearings, they are the TRUVATIV GXP
OUTBOARD BB UPGRADE KIT, but double check with their techs for the correct part numbers. It took about 20 miles of break-in with the new bearing set to notice a smoother feel to my spinning. I'M sure I'll get flamed for that response, but it does have a better rotational feel. It's a $70 upgrade and takes 10 minutes to do, 5 of which to gather up tools.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

I-Ride said:


> Saddle (center rail) to pedal is 89.7 cm.
> 
> My old trek 2000 was a 56 cm, but it really felt like the reach was long, hence swapped out the stem to 80 mm.
> 
> ...


That clarifies things a little. BTW, saddle height is measured from center of BB (spindle) to top of saddle, measuring along the seat tube.

You're right that, all else being equal geometry-wise, a 2 cm shorter TT with a 100 mm stem is the same as your current ride. Which leads to the question... do your forearms hit the bars on that bike? 

I'd be interested how the fit on the Tarmac goes. I take a 52 cm in the Madone that fits well but haven't located a 52 cm Tarmac for comparison. I suspect you'll find the Tarmac 54 cm runs a little bigger than the Trek.


----------



## I-Ride (Jan 18, 2008)

I'll let you know about the Tarmac fit, scheduled tomorrow late day.

WRT my existing bike, no issue on forearms on the top of the bar, but I did notice that the drops on my existing bike seem to be a bit longer. Think I'll do the Tarmac fit, then maybe TT the LBS and have him do a set-up on a 56 CM Madonne, side by side to the 54 CM and then get on both in the shop for comparison. I'd like to hear what his opinion is after thinking it over on my end. I know it's up to my view in the end, but if he can't talk me through it with some wisdom, c/b time for another LBS on the Trek.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

You're lucky to have these bikes available for comparison. Speaking of comparing, when you're on the bikes and your hands are on the hoods (arms slightly bent), the handlebars should obscure your view of the front hub. Looking ahead of the bars would mean too short of a stem, looking behind, too long. You may already know all this, but I thought I'd offer it.

Gonna ride any, or just set up on a trainer?

Either way, good luck tomorrow!


----------



## I-Ride (Jan 18, 2008)

Hey PJ352 - Plan is to set up inside...then work with my guy to have the bike ready to pick up for an outside test ride. Both the shops I'm working with have fully agreed to let me take the bike overnight so I can get on a 20 - 30 course I typically ride. Includes a few hills as well as flats exposed to wind. Challenge is I'm in Wisconsin and this week has all been 15 degrees or colder. So....am waiting for a 40 degree forecast. Could be a few long weeks until that gets here, but I'll hopefully be close as possible with an inside set-up. 

Gotta ride outside!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

I can relate. It's 19 degrees here with a wind chill of 12 - upstate NY.

Let us know how the inside set-up's go. I'm curious how the Madone/ Tarmac will compare.


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

upper 30s here today, Long Island, going to try to get out for a midday 15 - 20 miles if time allows.


----------



## I-Ride (Jan 18, 2008)

Had the Tarmac fit done today - inside on a trainer, and the fit of the 54 CM was MUCH better than the 54 CM Madonne. It really seemed to fit perfectly. I really liked the flexibility of the stem to swith it around for -8 to + 8 degrees with the internal coupling, as well as additional option of flipping the stem to further lower or increase the rise of the handlebars. Seems easy to do and provides a great amount of flexibility if going into a race to get more aero or if doing a century or longer ride to raise a bit for longer time on bike and comfort.

Having said all that, I was still just inside on a trainer. Waiting now for a 40 degree day to test o/s.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Wow - there's progress! If the Tarmac fits that well I'd hazard a guess that the test ride will make your decision. Ideally, you can test both bikes back to back. 

At least you have access to the bikes. For me to test the Tarmac I have to put down 10% for the LBS to place the order - it's refundable if I decline the bike, but it's still a hassle.

Keep us posted after the test ride. It's supposed to go up to the 30's here in NY next week, so good luck!


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

I work for a Trek dealer so I had the opportunity to ride an '07 5.5 back-to-back with an '08 5.2 Performance fit. The new 5.2 with Ultegra is lighter than the old 5.5 with mostly DuraAce. Both 58cm.

Impressions? Different bike. Both have that "carbon" ride, muting out that buzziness that just sucks on an aluminum frame. But I always felt the old Madones (and the previous 5000 generation) were "abrupt" bikes. Not harsh, mind you, but they would bounce you around a bit on bad pavement.

The new Madone? Significant improvement on the "cush" side but stiff as a brick out of the saddle.

Conclusion? If they made a model with Campagnolo, preferably Chorus, well sign me up.


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

Good info Richard. But, Campagnolo?? Sheesh! I prefer Shimano but, we all have our preferences.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I agree--more options outside of Shimano. SRAM Rival is cheaper than regular Ultegra and lighter than Ultegra SL, the shifting is easy to get used to, and the brake hoods are much more comfortable. You'd think with Trek still being made in the USA, they'd give SRAM a harder look than they did.


----------



## Berg (Sep 7, 2007)

*Looking for Advice*

Does anyone have an opinion re: The Performance 08 Madone 5.2 compared to the Specialized Roubaix Expert. I am considering both bikes. Not competitive in racing, only with improving and enjoying my own rides.


----------

